# Sad News regarding Anders Larsson



## Rune (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.



Oh... Oh dear...


----------



## Genesis (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.




Condolences to his family.....


----------



## Rune (Aug 7, 2015)

Did you know him? I mean he flew from Singapore to Seoul and his nearest is his girlfriend there.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.



Holy **** what D: I met him at two comps before and I've always respected him for being active in the WCA, this is just really sad


----------



## Myachii (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.



D:
I didn't know him personally but.. that's awful :/ Rest In Peace.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.



RIP He was the delegate for the first few Singapore comps


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2015)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I don´t know where to put this,but I have to inform that Anders Larsson, Sweden, died in an accident in Seoul yesterday. The details yet to come.



oh no 

Condolences to his family and friends. I met him twice at competition and he seemed really nice. It's always sad to hear of someone passing away


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 7, 2015)

Rest in peace, Anders.


----------



## FJT97 (Aug 7, 2015)

RIP...


----------



## DanielH (Aug 7, 2015)

His brother have updated Anders webpage with the sad new. Svekub.se
RIP


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh wow. Rest in peace


----------



## Stefan (Aug 7, 2015)

That sucks.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 7, 2015)

this is extremely sad, my condolences to the family


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2015)

Rest in peace, Anders. ):


----------



## cubizh (Aug 7, 2015)

This is terrible, upsetting news that Anders is no longer with us.
A great loss for everyone. My condolences to the family.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2015)

This is such sad news, Anders was such a great guy and he did quite a lot for the WCA and the cubing community as a whole. Anders will surely be missed  My condolences to his family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## SMP (Aug 7, 2015)

Condolences to his family. He did so much for the WCA and his accomplishments will not be forgotten.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 7, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 7, 2015)

R.I.P Anders. D:


----------



## shawnyboy (Aug 8, 2015)

http://www.svekub.se/


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 8, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> RIP He was the delegate for the first few Singapore comps



Working tirelessly to promote cubing and competitions. He came to help start the first WCA official Comp in Singapore a few years back.
I went over to watch the comp but did not see him.

RIP (if true)


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 8, 2015)

This is such a sad news 
He have done so much for cubing community...

Rest in Peace Anders


----------



## vertexian (Aug 8, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh wow... RIP.


----------



## tungnos (Aug 9, 2015)

My condolences from Vietnam.
I met him first time in 2010 to pick him up from Rising Dragon Hotel. He helped us a lot to start the first and second WCA comp.
I will remember his nonstop passion and the way he told us about it.
Thank you Anders and rest in peace.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 9, 2015)

Anders will be missed by many in the cubing community. I didn't know him personally but have always been impressed with his accomplishments in growing the speedsolving community world wide.


----------



## jackblk (Aug 9, 2015)

What? I've never posted anything here, but i have to... RIP Anders, he's the first delegate in Vietnam for the first official WCA... Back then i was only 15. I miss him so much ... That sucks...


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 10, 2015)

RIP Anders.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest in peace Anders. I didn't know him personally but I've heard that he is a really great guy. Will be missed by us all. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## coinman (Aug 11, 2015)

I wrote the text below in a new thread this morning (Swedish time) since I didn't see the one that already existed. I found out about Anders passing just yesterday from facebook. 

Is there anyone who knows what happend to him? 
I knew Anders as a person that hardly would take any big risks, a calm and sensible person, for me it is incomprehensible that he has lost his life in a accident falling from a hight and I can not really find peace if I do not know what happened.

"I have the sad news, for those of you who do not already know this, that the Swedish WCA delegate Anders Larson is dead.

He died in a tragic accident falling from height in South Corea Thurday the 6’th of August only 51 years old, that's all I know at the moment. 

Anders was a researcher and professor in the high voltage electricity at Uppsala University.

Anders has done a lot for the cube sport in general, he was a very committed person. He was one of the enthusiasts who had started the sport here in Sweden but he was also involved in starting up competitions in many other countries. 

He lived for some years in Singapore, where he as well as in Sweden worked with research for the defense authorities. During his time in Asia he started up competitions several countries in the region including Vietnam etc. He later also started up competitions, among other countries, in South Africa.

I personally have been friends with Anders since 2005 when the first Swedish championship since 1981 was organized by hime. 

Also see: http://www.svekub.se/"

My thoughts go out to his girlfriend and family in the first place, and to all the friends he has received through the cube sport second.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 11, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1982


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 11, 2015)

*In Memoriam: Anders Larsson*

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1982

Very sad indeed...never got to meet him but heard from others that he was a very nice person.  Anders, you will be missed.


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2015)

Vila i frid, din insats är väl uppskattad.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 11, 2015)

He's basically the reason South Africa has any official competitions. I didn't get to meet him, but from what I've heard, he was an amazing person. Very sad news indeed.


----------



## Metalcube (Aug 11, 2015)

Just saw this now.. wow, really sad, saw him at the Austrian BCO last year and he was really a nice guy. Rest in piece!


----------

